# A positive story to share



## kgally (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello,

I wanted to share my story with others going through IVF treatment, as during my treatment I would be frantically searching for positive stories to help me get through the 2WW.

This was our second attempt at ICSI (DH has blocked epididymis) and by constantly comparing all my results to our first cycle, I was convinced it was going to fail again. I was on a very high dose of gonal-F second time around - 450 for 10 days and then 225 for 2 days, producing 12 eggs. Whereas my first cycle I was on between 225 raising to 350 but producing 18 eggs viable for collection. Out of the 12 eggs, 10 were mature enough to fertilise and 8 made it overnight. I ended up having a 5 day transfer of 2 embryos which had not made it to blastocyst yet and in the words of the Dr "they weren't as good quality as the ones from my first attempt".

I managed to hold it together in the clinic, however I must admit I cried all the way home. My DH quickly told me that if he was a little embryo, he wouldn't want to cling on inside a sad person!! I couldn't disagree with that so I tried to be as strong and as positive as possible. Second time around the clinic wanted to measure my progesterone levels which turned out to be very low, so I quickly went onto having 4 cyclogest a day PLUS the prontogest injection! 

During the 2WW I had period pains, spotting, night sweats (which I usually get before my period) - in fact I felt exactly the same as I did during the first cycle. However, AF didn't arrive in full flow so I had an hcg blood test at the clinic which came back at just 17.5. I couldn't have been more confused as if it's 25 you are pregnant, but below 5 they say it is unsuccessful - so I was bang in the middle and had to go back every two days for the next two weeks to measure my hcg.  It wasn't a perfect 'double' figure every time, however it eventually began to rise to our amazement.

So I am now 13 weeks pregnant and all looked great on the 12 week scan AND one of our embryos was viable for freezing  

I just wanted to share the morel of my story which is to never give up hope during your 2WW!

xx


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Congratulations and thanks for sharing


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

what a fabulous story congratulations!!!  

xx


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Congratulations on your happy news   x


----------



## stillwaiting081 (Jun 16, 2010)

A BIG CONGRATS...SO HAPPY 2 HEAR YOUR NEWS ...JUST MADE MY DAY !!!


----------



## Lisaandgreg (May 9, 2011)

A happy story its lovely to read this type story all the best in your pregnancy i send lots of   to you and ur family xxxx

Love Lisa and Greg 

xx


----------



## Hopeful1926 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your good news.  It really does help those of us waiting to stay positive.  Congraulations!!


----------



## ivyf (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you I have 3 days to go and same as you this time embryos not so good and I feel exactly the same as my failed cycle. In fact I've just poured a glass of wine but now I'm not going to drink it x


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

It is great to hear positive stories, thank you x


----------



## Babybelle80 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi girls, 

For those that are due to test around 13th Feb are you startin to get any symptoms?  I had 2x 6 day blasts transferred and due to test on 13th, I am now 3dpt and starting to get sharp shooting pains quite low down but not in the same place each time.

Has anyone else had any similar pains??  

Babybelle x


----------



## Fishes (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi babybelle80, 

I'm due to test on the 13th, should be the 12th, but as that's a Sunday they are making me wait a whole extra day  . think I might cave on Saturday. (3dt on ET 31st).

I was having lots of cramps and pain a few days after, but now nothing   I have had a horrible cold, so the back pain may have been that? 

Ru keeping busy? I have decided to keep my sanity I need to go out tomorrow. 

Good luck to you, I am   for big fat positive's for all of us testing and feel so much for BFN  

X


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

What a lovely story, congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Congratulations, hun! What a beautiful story! I is my 7dp3dt, i have had brown spotting from yesterday and it gets a bit heavier today. I think I am almost out but I am still trying to be positive. This is my first IVF and seriously the last week is truly the longest week I have ever had...Hang in there!

xx


----------



## Fishes (Jul 20, 2011)

Ps this is a really nice story, thank you so much for sharing. 

X


----------



## marie123 (May 2, 2011)

Just wanted to post BIG congrats to you, its nice to hear positive stories - i especially like your DP's "If i were an embryo" thats so true  goodluck to you both


----------



## Angel39 (Jul 14, 2011)

Amazing story! Good luck with everything - it gives us all hope 

xx


----------



## lilacbx (Oct 5, 2011)

Kgally yay that's wonderful and you have given me hope. 
I had my pg test today and hcg was only 18 :-( clinic don't need me back for a week though.
It was my first ivf, 19 eggs dwindled down to 5 embryos, of which only 2 were any good so had both put back at 3 days.
I was going to start a new thread for success stories but you have already started me back on the road of hope    bx


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Glad I just read through this again... You are the FIFTH success story I have heard of with low hCG to start with - and I am so glad there are positive stories out there, since I am worried about my low levels.  Thank you x


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for this. Im 8dp5dt and feeling very low ... this has helped xx


----------



## BeeBows (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this, was feeling very low earlier due to folding and doing a test this morning  . Friday is the OTD ... your story has helped me to stay positive xx

Thanks again


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Great storie so glad to hear it.
Good luck to all you ladies out there
Loll x


----------

